# Military Humour



## LawrenceU (Apr 20, 2005)

Just got this one from a buddy, former Recoiless Rifle.

A Marine squad was marching north of Basra when they came upon an insurgent soldier badly injured and unconscious. Nearby, on the opposite side of the road, was an American Marine in a similar but less serious state. The Marine was conscious and alert.

As first aid was given to both men, the Marine was asked what had happened.

The Marine reported, "I was heavily armed and moving north along the highway and coming south was a heavily armed insurgent. Seeing each other we both took cover."

"What happened then?"

"I yelled to him that Saddam Hussein was a miserable low-life scumbag, and he yelled back that Teddy Kennedy is a rich, good-for-nothing fat drunk."

"We were standing there shaking hands when a truck hit us."


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 20, 2005)

Though something tells me that it was originally "Clinton" and not Teddy Kennedy.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 20, 2005)

Good one!


----------



## Archlute (Apr 20, 2005)

Outstanding!


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Apr 20, 2005)

A little boy was standing in front of a mirror in the restroom at John F. Kennedy Airport, when in walked a Marine staff sergeant, dressed in his dress blues. 

The little boy turned to the Marine and said, "Wow! Are you a Marine?"

The Marine replied, "Why, yes I am, young man. Would you like to wear my hat?"

"Boy, would I!," said the little boy. He took the hat and placed it on his head and turned to admire himself in the mirror.

As he was looking in the mirror, he heard the door open and through a ray of bright light, a man entered the room. But, this was not just a man -- he was more than a man. He was an Airborne Ranger.

The little boy turned and went over to the soldier. As he approached him, he could see the reflection in his boots. His eyes widened as he stared up at the soldier's chest full of medals and combat ribbons. He tried to speak, but he couldn't. Finally, he took a deep breath, and managed to say, "Excuse me, Sir. Are you an Airborne Ranger?"

The Ranger replied with a thunderous voice, "Why yes, I am!! Would you like to shine my boots?"

The little boy smiled, and said, "Oh, no sir!! I'm not a Marine. I'm just wearing his hat!"


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> A little boy was standing in front of a mirror in the restroom at John F. Kennedy Airport, when in walked a Marine staff sergeant, dressed in his dress blues.
> 
> The little boy turned to the Marine and said, "Wow! Are you a Marine?"
> ...



 and again I say   
HOOOOAAHHH! RANGERS LEAD THE WAY!


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 20, 2005)

Semper Fidelis!!!!!!!


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 20, 2005)

Ben,
were you a ranger?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew11v25_
> Ben,
> were you a ranger?



You'd better believe it.


----------

